# my Vizsla got bit by a golden ret. and now is scared of big dogs and snaps at th



## wylie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wylie, my 4yr old Vizsla, got bit by a golden retriever 2 weeks ago. He is usually a very friendly, playful dog, but now he is terrified of big dogs. At the dog park if a big dog approaches him his tail goes between his legs and he cries out and shows teeth and growls. I am very upset about it because we are around a lot of dogs and he was so playful and friendly but now he is terrified. If any one has had this happen please give me some advice. I just dont want him to bite another dog out of fear. Please Help!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All dog parks come with greater risks then rewards to Me

find a more relaxing rewarding remote work site




Fighting, worms, disease and cancers

We call them Parvo parks for Greens ;D

Last 2 weeks near me 2 pits 2 deaths

and killing the pits does not replace the lost beloved dogs

anyone approaches my Mates Rudy and Willow with war dogs and Yes General term saw too many nice Pits kill in bunches for me '

My dogs 40 yards out I warn them

I will kill your dogs keep them leashed and pass with respect

Have a better day

Freedom


----------



## wylie (Jul 29, 2013)

*got bit form a golden ret. and now is scared of big dogs and snaps..HELP!*

My 4 year old Vizsla Wylie is usually a very friendly, playful dog. 2 weeks ago we were at a friends house and he got bit by a golden retriever. Now when I take him to the dog park or anywhere were there is a big dog he gets terrified. If the dog approaches him and wants to play, wylie's tail goes between his legs and he lets out a cry. But then he snaps at the dog if the dog still wants to play. I don't know what to do and I am really upset because my Vizsla is usually very friendly and playful and now I can't take him to the park and don't want him to become de-socialized. Please help with any info or advice thats I can try out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You need to find some good dogs to help him build up trust again. Walks with both dogs leashed so Wylie can get used to them, without the sniffing each other at first. Each dog starts seeing the other is not a threat.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: got bit form a golden ret. and now is scared of big dogs and snaps..HELP!*

No dog parks for a while, at least until Wylie regains he's confidence!... Reintroduce him off leash to safe, friendly dogs one by one under guidance and supervision. 

We are not going to dog parks, anyway. We walk, bike, hike and always meet balanced dogs. The one's at the dog park are sometimes not as well balanced and mistakes happen.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Wylie,

Just popped on and thought I reply.

Bella our 14 month old Vizzy girl was attacked by two dogs when we were walking to our local training area. It happened when she was walking on lead at the heal, two dogs ran out of a house, the bigger of the two bit her side. I obviously fended them off with my boot, but the damage had been done.

This come when I was 4 weeks out from Bella's Silver Gundog Assesment so I was not best pleased. What I did to overcome this was to revisit the place where she was attacked and reassured her by sitting her down giving her some treats and loads of fuss. I did this a good few times and now she is fine. Likewise I took her out with a friends Vizsla to ensure she was socialised again in the know she was not going to be bitten again.

My advise is be patient with him and try to introduce him slowly, if he has a good playmate let him have some fun. Keep him away from parks for the time being.

Not an easy fix but in time he should be fine. Have you taken him back to your friends yet?

Keith


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about this! 

I also think a dog park is too overwhelming right now. You want to build an arsenal of positive experiences with stable and well balanced dogs in a 1:1 setting and then 2:1, etc. Walking side by side on leash is an excellent way to start.


----------

